# Atlanta Hawks to Host Tinder Night



## kbdullah

> Tinder has taken over the dating/casual hookup scene in many cities and now it’s taking over the NBA world.
> 
> At least for a night.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks are hosting ‘Swipe Right Night’ on Wednesday for the popular dating app where users swipe right to indicate that they like another user.


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/01/the-atlanta-hawks-are-hosting-tinder-night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552159212437266434
Apparently winning games isn't good enough to get fanfare anymore. Hawks trying to get fans laid.

Would love to be the Kiss Cam operator during that game.


----------



## ATLien




----------



## Basel

:laugh:


----------



## bball2223

Probably one of the funniest things, ever.


----------



## R-Star

What the ****?


----------



## RollWithEm

So what exactly will the logistics be here? How will these people buy tickets through tinder?


----------



## kbdullah

More Details...



> “Hawks games have always been a great place to meet fun and vibrant people and we think ‘Swipe Right Night’ will take that to a whole new level,” Hawks CEO Steve Koonin said in a press release.
> 
> “We were pioneers of the in-game ‘Kiss Cam’ and are hopeful that we can assist in making some more love connections at our games.”
> 
> *Fans who use the app are encouraged to swipe right to indicate interest in fellow Hawks fans while at the game. Tinder is a location-based dating app, so the chances of meeting fellow Hawks fans will be incrementally higher than normal.
> 
> The team will be providing designated in-arena locations that Tinder users can use to rendezvous with their matches. Fans will also be given the opportunity to meet with Jezebel Magazine’s Most Eligible Atlantans, who will also be at the game.*
> 
> *It is unclear whether Hawks players themselves will be using the mobile dating platform.*


http://www.businessinsider.com/atlanta-hawks-hosting-tinder-night-2015-1

Not gonna lie, I'm curious to see how this works for them tonight. My first thought is that there would be a disproportionate number of guys vs girls.


----------



## Basel

Would be hilarious seeing the bench players with a cell phone in their hands swiping right.


----------



## ATLien

I bought a ticket to this game to investigate this matter further.

:yep:


----------



## Basel

ATLien said:


> I bought a ticket to this game to investigate this matter further.
> 
> :yep:



We'll need full details of how your night ends up. Good luck.


----------



## RollWithEm

Now that I see the further details... this is a fantastic marketing ploy. I love it.


----------



## kbdullah

ATLien said:


> I bought a ticket to this game to investigate this matter further.
> 
> :yep:


Out of curiosity, how much was the ticket? The ad said something about $15 ticket prices, w/ food + beverage credits...


----------



## ATLien

kbdullah said:


> Out of curiosity, how much was the ticket? The ad said something about $15 ticket prices, w/ food + beverage credits...


Actually my buddy bought the ticket, but that's probably what he bought because he's cheap. Hopefully, there's a good crowd. I know that attendance has been strong during this winning streak.


----------



## RollWithEm

Any reports from outside the arena, yet?


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Any reports from outside the arena, yet?


Supposedly, there was a funny dating game at halftime (which I missed because it took me 15 minutes to find a kiosk that sells craft beer). But they did give out prizes (free tickets, dinner to nice restaurant, Hawks gear, etc.) to some Tinder couples that matched. Not a bad marketing ploy. However, my conclusion is that most girls that go to NBA games go with their significant other at the game.

Good crowd for the game, too, considering there wasn't a single player you could call a superstar on the floor and it was below freezing tonight.


----------



## Basel

ATLien said:


> Supposedly, there was a funny dating game at halftime (which I missed because it took me 15 minutes to find a kiosk that sells craft beer). But they did give out prizes (free tickets, dinner to nice restaurant, Hawks gear, etc.) to some Tinder couples that matched. Not a bad marketing ploy. However, my conclusion is that most girls that go to NBA games go with their significant other at the game.
> 
> Good crowd for the game, too, considering there wasn't a single player you could call a superstar on the floor and it was below freezing tonight.



So no luck?


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553009081171324928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553004987325104129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553004848674009088


----------

